# Your body is not your worth : a truth I must discover



## Mackenzie27 (Jan 18, 2015)

Here's the thing about eating disorders. They don't differentiate. One is the same as the other, despite being dressed up in different costume. I have suffered from anorexia, bulimia, binge eating disorder, and exercise addiction for the past 4 years. And the one thing I've come to realize is that the self hate that comes hand in hand with an eating disorder is all consuming regardless of which type you are struggling with.
I have hated myself when I was 89 pounds, as passionately as I hate myself now at 160 pounds.  I have punished myself and called myself horrible things, I have believed I am unworthy of any sort of happiness for so long now that it has just become my way of life.
To go from a severe bulimic with the body weight of an anorexic to a binge eater who is overweight is a journey I wouldn't wish upon anyone. 
The confusion and shame that comes with watching your body change into the one thing you hated out of fear and disgust for so long, the whole time feeling utterly powerless to stop it, is a mindfuck of the highest degree.
It's one thing to have to personally accept the changes you see in the mirror, something I still have yet to be able to do, but it's an entirely other beast to learn to accept the looks of people in your past.
People who only knew you or cared about you as the skinny hot girl. A skinny girl with issues yes but one thing I've come to learn through this journey is how truly pathetic it is how often appearance trumps all other qualities in a person, whether they are good or negative. 
I am a much more well rounded (no pun intended) person now than I ever was during my anorexic exercise addiction phase. At that time I was selfish, I was vain and yes tragically insecure but I channeled that emotion by telling myself I was superior, superior to those who weren't as fit as me, as slim and lean. I couldn't understand how someone who had the less ideal body type, could be happier than me, and I revered them for it. 
Now-  after suffering injuries and hospital stays, I am by all accounts, the person I promised myself I would never be.  A person who no longer controls food.
And I am not happy. I am miserable. I traded one eating disorder for another, and the only positive that I can think of is that I am now, in most senses of the word, a better person than I was at the other end of the spectrum. I hate myself no less than I always did, but I can empathize, as I have lived both lives. I am humbled, and I now realize how much more important personality is than looks.
Well.. In theory I do.
There's a part of me that can't lie to you, there are days that I think if I could choose to go back to the silly, self-centred skinny girl, I'd do it in a second. 
Because I still can't face the people from my past, whose faces scrunch up in confusion upon seeing my body taking up so much space. 
I can see the gears in their brains working themselves into overdrive, trying and failing to concede this new body with what they knew of the old one. 
I have lost friends, potential lovers who claimed to love my personality but realized they couldn't love me if my body wasn't how they remembered it.
I have felt more guilt than I thought possible over this body, punishing myself for living a lie. Telling myself I do not deserve to talk to people from my past because I am trapping them, they would not be interested if they knew what I look like now. 
But how do I come to terms with something like that? 
I am me. Albeit taking up more space, but I have been me all along. And to come to terms with the fact that the rest of the world only likes a me in a certain body, is the most painful thing I have ever had to do. 


I wish this article was an uplifting one, where by the end of the last paragraph I get to tell you that it was all worth it, that through the suffering I found out who I was meant to be, and that all of those scars- emotional and otherwise, have culminated into a person I can be fully proud of. 
But this isn't that kind of article. It's not a story of sparkly transformation. 
It's simply an account of a person still trying to find where she belongs in the world and in what body and mind she can let herself do that. 
Sometimes I imagine what it would be like to be bodiless. 
Weightless and free. 
Unencumbered by the weight of all the expectations I place on myself. Be better, be thinner, be better. The things I could focus on without the weight of my body taking up all of my willpower and mental energy would be endless. 
I could be great, I would be everything I have ever dreamed.


I must continue to dream that dream, but find a place for my body to fly alongside of me, instead of weighing me down. 
I suppose that can be my new dream.
After all- a dream is only a pretty picture spun from the silk of your imagination. 
It's up to you to take that dream silk and weave it into reality, that part is a magic created only by your own perseverance.


----------



## escorial (Jan 18, 2015)

engrossed from start to finish..read like a piece in a diary..well done dude


----------



## TKent (Jan 18, 2015)

I can't even begin to tell you how much this touched me. The writing was very clean and filled me with emotion. The only thing I'd suggest to make it easier to read is to put a line break in between each paragraph since there isn't an easy way to indent and it helps break up the text.

I read this, then read on of your poems this morning. You are a great writer. Glad I saw this.


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 18, 2015)

Excellent piece on a tough topic. The honesty and passion came through beautifully. The final paragraph is compose beautifully. I looked for area to knock, but I didn't see any _to_ knock. 

Nicely done.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 18, 2015)

This must have been so difficult for you to write...Giving your emotions a voice could not have been easy. This was a gripping easy, smooth read. You went from thought to thought effortlessly. That you were able to speak so honestly gives me great hope for your recovery. Thank you for sharing your journey with me.  Peace always...Julia


----------



## tundrawolf (Jan 18, 2015)

My dear, sweet girl, you have more value and worth than all of the money, wealth, and possessions in existence. 

Your heart is your most valuable asset, and once you are in touch with it's soft, tender intricacies, you will understand that a loving, caring, open and vulnerable heart is more beautiful than any physical appearance. Because you can be stunningly gorgeous, magnificent in appearance, and have the blackest, ugliest, proud, self centered heart there is. 

No man would be happy with a woman like that. Pretty face... Dark heart.

Your words drip from a pain that I can feel. I have suffered similarly, albeit in different aspect and facets of life, but I feel your pain, nonetheless. I used to hate those who loved me. Hate and abuse them because I was so disgusted with the idea that I could be loved at all. 

Only getting in touch with my heart has helped me realize the person I am, and to shun the person I used to be. 

Spending hours on my knees in prayer, truly seeking God and His Son has helped me immensely. It is difficult, but for me, it was essential.


----------



## Mackenzie27 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you everyone. Such kind words


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2015)

In regards to content, I will leave off all comment, as I don't think it is appropriate. I will say that it comes across as well-spoken. There are a few lapses in connection, a missing word, perhaps, here and there, things which are to be expected when coming from such a personal perspective, and hopefully altered before being considered finished.
The wording, for the most part is very good, but as I read through, I found this a difficult one to punctuate. 

Okay... so I'm going to pull out some 'nits' for your consideration. These are things that I would question if I had written it. I trust by your apparent command of English, composing alternate ways of saying the same thing probably comes easy. The question is, why change things? The answer being:_ Hopefully, to make it better..._

*Here's the thing about eating disorders. They don't differentiate.* - Your opening sentence, starting it with "here" makes it sound as if you were already speaking (which you were not), not a beginning. I think I would start by eliminating it (possibly saving it for later on).  Also, is this two sentences? I'm not  positive, but I think I would've used a colon here between the two statements.
*for the past 4 years. And the one thing* - is this two sentences?
*I have hated myself when I was 89 pounds, as passionately as I hate myself now at 160 pounds*  - The 'have' throws this off. Perhaps an abridged ... _I hated myself at 89lbs just the same as I...  _(lots of possible variations here)
*I have believed I am unworthy of any sort of happiness for so long now that it has just become my way of life. * An interesting statement calling for more explanation(if possible). 
*To go from a severe bulimic with the body weight of an anorexic to a binge eater who is genuinely overweight is a journey I wouldn't wish upon anyone. *This reads formulaic(?) like... not your words, just _the _words, mouthed. Tell us something.
*a better person than I was at the other end of the spectrum. I hate myself no less than I always did, but I can empathize *-- In order to emphasize empathize (the point of being 'better') I'd say something like _I may hate myself no... _(not the only way of doing of course)

 I'm going to stop here.  Anyway... I hope some of this helps, K


----------



## Mackenzie27 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you! I appreciate that critique. I wanted to submit this to a publication so any suggestions help. I understand that because of the subject matter it is a perhaps a difficult one to critique at all so definitely appreciated. ( now I'm just being redundant)


----------



## EmmaSohan (Jan 25, 2015)

Excellent. Thank you for sharing. (And I'm hoping for you.)


----------



## dither (Jan 26, 2015)

A difficult read 27,
lost for words.


----------



## Burroughs (Jan 26, 2015)

A great read. My eating habits have always been a strange battle, so I felt like I could relate to some parts. Kept me interested all the way through


----------



## John Oberon (Jan 28, 2015)

I think there’s a strong emotional foundation to this, but it is unfocused and scattered. I think you should think long and hard about why you wrote this and what you hoped to accomplish by it. The clearer your purpose, the better the writing, in most cases. If your aim was simply to vent, then this is OK as is, but if your aim is to reach and touch a particular audience with a particular message, then you need to figure that out, because right now, you’re aiming at nothing in particular…and hitting it.

I think also you could improve this piece markedly by removing yourself from it as much as possible. Do you realize that probably 10% of the words in this piece are “I”, “me”, “my”, “myself”, or “you” used as a generic pronoun in a comment about yourself? If you want this to reach a wider audience and penetrate deeper, try to write with a little more circumspection and observation. It is ever the case that an addiction almost seems to assume a life of its own. It is like a beast that controls and ravages while its victim writhes helplessly in its grasp. Describe the beast, not so much yourself or your feelings about it.

I think you should name this beast. Its name is Gluttony, you know. Most think gluttony means over-indulgence in food and drink, but Gluttony cares not the least about the amount of food, just so long as it can control a person with it. You implied strongly that you controlled food when you were anorexic – I assume because you ate so little of it - but that is dishonest. Food controlled you just as much as an anorexic as it does now as a binge eater. Gluttony first leaped head-on to attack your mind, then flopped on its back to sink its fangs into your vitals.

You see? Describe the beast if you want a powerful piece. But if you want just a diary entry, this is fine.


----------

